# mITX Build Project: Sheryl.



## Yukikaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Assuming my CPU order through work goes as planned, I am going to build a mITX enclosure for the following setup:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9400S (93$).
Motherboard: Intel DG45FC mITX (90$).
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD4350 Low Profile 512Mb PCI-E x1 (Modded from X16 card by cutting off the extra connectors from the card - Link in sig, I already had it).
HDD: Samsung Eco Green 1.5TB (120$)
RAM: 2x2Gb DDR2 800Mhz (2Gb A-Data, 2Gb Ceon which I had lying around).
ODD: None.
PSU: picoPSU 150W + 144W/12A AC-DC Power Brick (80$).
OS: Windows Vista 64-bit

Building material:
Balsa/plywood plating over wooden frame (I have no tools to work with metal, and I am pretty good with wood. Balsa is also soft and easy to work with and muffles vibrations due to its softness).

Budget:
~400$.

Goal:
Quiet HTPC/Download Rig/Thin-Client for downloading duties (Because my main rig consumes too much power even at idle to keep on for 24/7), watching downloaded HD content, playing older games (Homeworld 2 on the TV, yeah !) and building the most overpowered external hard-drive enclosure known to man 

I'll post pics of the parts I currently have (And of the new parts when they come in) and the progress every time I get something done.

If anyone is wondering about the name: Yes, the project is named for the Macross Frontier Anime character, but it won't be anime-themed.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2009)

Anime FTW!

Its cool to watch mITX stuff with powerful CPUs..When I built my first it was a single core 1000Mhz VIA monster

Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Anime FTW!
> 
> Its cool to watch mITX stuff with powerful CPUs..When I built my first it was a single core 1000Mhz VIA monster
> 
> Looking forward to the progress.



My previous mITX was a Via C7-D 1.5Ghz


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2009)

my current one is an Atom 330 (dual core 1.6) I wish I had waited and done one like this instead.
(the Atom is OK but I wish it had a bit more omf)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2009)

Something like this might be of interest to you. 
http://www.logicsupply.com/products/slimcdsatav1

Then you could add in a slim dvd drive.


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 15, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> My previous mITX was a Via C7-D 1.5Ghz



C7 they're great. At least, I think mine is great. Not that I get the chance to use it because mine's in bits all the time...

If you want to know about power supplies get onto Lazzer408, he's been toying and trying out several different ones on his mITX project, he can probably give you some good advice.

And Jr, thanks for that link, strange I never came across that site before. Looks good.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 22, 2009)

I found a reasonably priced picoPSU with an AC-DC adapter (150W picoPSU and a 144W/12A adapter) on ebay, and just ordered them. It set me back more than I would've liked (80$ for the pair), but it will allow me to really reduce the size of that case, so my bank account will have to manage.

I also finally managed to place the order for the Q9400S, which should be here in about 48 hours. At 93.5$, it is quite a steal 

Looks like this show is going to get on the road, after all !

Some pics of the components I have so far later today, and I need to find a model aircraft shop somewhere nearby to stock up on wood supplies.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the Pico 150 PS and its very nice, They are extremely efficient.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have the Pico 150 PS and its very nice, They are extremely efficient.



That they are, but the real loss hides is in the AC-DC conversion, so the ~99% efficiency on them is a bit of a lie.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, as promised, but a bit late, some pics of the stuff I am starting off with:

The DG45FC Box:






The Motherboard:





The mobo with the infamous sawed-off HD4350:





And another view:





The mobo, the video card and the motherboard's bundle:


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 25, 2009)

looks good. i wouldnt have used the intel board as you can get the zotac 610i for half the price or the zotac 9300 itx board for the same price with a full pci-e 16x slot.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 25, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> looks good. i wouldnt have used the intel board as you can get the zotac 610i for half the price or the zotac 9300 itx board for the same price with a full pci-e 16x slot.



You are quite right, but I can get Intel parts with a massive discount (Especially compared to the street price here) and Zotac is nowhere to be found here locally (In general, the only mITX boards you can find here are the Intel Atom based ones, pretty much, and they all cost more than the DG45FC cost me). In local price terms, I got the DG45FC for very, very cheap.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay. I've begun working on this thing over the weekend, amidst a ton of math, two research projects and other stuff keeping me occupied.

Not much, but I got the "floor" or the case designed, cut and built.

Here are the humble beginnings (Working on the floor of a one room apartment in lieu of any other option currently):





Here is the result for now:





Here is how things are in general going to fit in there, the HDD will be slightly above the CPU cooler by a few MM and will be attached to the top of the case, which will be a door to allow access into the case:










Here you can see the small heatsink I glued with a thermal-conductive glue to the south bridge. The damned thing idled at 92c, now it doesn't go over 65c when there's plenty of I/O activity going on:





It is not easy to see in the pictures (But you can see it on the first picture if you open the full-sized one), but the front and side support booms that will carry the walls of the case are cut on their bottoms to create a vent gap between the motherboard and the walls. This should help with the temperatures a bit since the end case will not have much in the way of fans or air directions.

Quite frankly, after seeing some of the mods in this forum, I am a little ashamed to even post this.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 13, 2009)

Balsa wood for the win!


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 13, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Balsa wood for the win!



I love working with it. Probably a left-over from my aircraft modeling days. I need to find a way to let you guys see how this is going to turn out in the end. I have a perfect set of sketches in my mind, but no means of presenting them other than building the damned thing. All I can tell you now is that I think it is going to turn out quite nicely.

Funny thing is that I used to work as an 3D artist for a living but I've been out of the loop for quite a bit now (Ever since I started my degree spree, which is slightly over 3 years ago) and I don't have a copy of Lightwave 3D anymore...


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 18, 2009)

Wooo. Update. Today I had some time, so I cut out the front and side panels for the case, and also the top of it (which is also the door). I got the HDD mounting bracket done, too. I still need ventilation holes on the top of those side panels mirroring the one on the bottom.

This is going to be a reaaaaally tight fit.

Here's pics !


----------

